# NVIDIA Posts GeForce 310.70 Drivers



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2012)

NVIDIA announced GeForce 310.70 WHQL driver suite. The change-log of the new stable drivers are little more than a cumulative of all the R310 series beta drivers launched over the past two months, which include some massive game-specific performance increases, notably up to 38 percent for FarCry 3, up to 27 percent in Call of Duty: Black Ops 2, up to 18 percent in Assassins Creed III, and up to 16 percent in Battlefield 3, for GTX 680. A large number of games receive similar performance updates, NVIDIA 3D Vision profile updates, and SLI profile updates. The drivers include NVIDIA PhysX system software version 9.12.1031, and HDMI audio driver 1.3.18.0. For GeForce 400 series and later, an OpenGL 4.3 ICD is included. 

*DOWNLOAD:* NVIDIA GeForce 310.70 WHQL for Windows Vista/7/8 64-bit | Windows Vista/7/8 32-bit |Windows XP 32-bit | Windows XP 64-bit

*Update:* Although NVIDIA made song-and-dance about this release, and although GeForce.com misleadingly lists these drivers as stable, when you perform a manual search (where it should list stable drivers only), we found out these are in fact *not WHQL-signed*.





The change-log follows.



Performance Boost - Increases performance for GeForce 400/500/600 Series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 306.97 WHQL drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration:
GeForce GTX 680: 
Up to 38% in Far Cry 3
Up to 26% in Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Up to 16% in Battlefield 3
Up to 18% in Assassin's Creed III
Up to 9% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Up to 6% in Medal of Honor: Warfighter
Up to 6% in StarCraft II
Up to 6% in Dragon Age II
Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham City
Up to 5% in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
GeForce GTX 660: 
Up to 24% in Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Up to 10% in Battlefield 3
Up to 7% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Up to 6% in Far Cry 3
Up to 5% in Dragon Age II
Up to 5% in Assassin's Creed III
Up to 4% in Batman: Arkham City
Up to 4% in Medal of Honor: Warfighter
NVIDIA SLI Technology - Adds or updates the following SLI profiles: 
Far Cry 3 - updated SLI profile
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 - updated SLI profile
Dirt: Showdown - updated SLI profile
Dota 2 - updated SLI profile
Dou Zhan Shen - updated SLI profile
F1 2012 - added SLI profile
FIFA 13 - added SLI profile
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - updated SLI profile
Hawken - added SLI profile
Hitman: Absolution - added SLI profile
Natural Selection 2 - added SLI profile
Primal Carnage - added SLI profile
NVIDIA 3D Vision - Adds or updates the following 3D Vision profiles: 
007 Legends - rated Fair
Assassin's Creed III - rated Not Recommended
Bloody Good Time - rated Good
Bullet Run - rated Fair
Bunch of Heroes - rated Good
CABAL2 - rated Good
Call of Duty Black Ops 2 - rated Good
Carrier Command: Gaea Mission - rated 3D Vision Ready
Dark Souls - rated Fair
Dishonored - rated Fair
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - rated Excellent
FIFA 13 - rated Good
Hawken - rated 3D Vision Ready
Hitman: Absolution - rated Fair
I Am Alive - rated Fair
Lucius - rated Fair
Mabinogi Heroes - rated Fair
Medal of Honor: Warfighter - rated Fair
Metro: Last Light - rated Good
MLB 2K12 - rated Fair
NBA 2K12 - rated Good
NBA 2K13 - rated Good
Need for Speed: Most Wanted - rated Fair
Of Orcs and Men - rated Fair
Painkiller: Hell & Damnation - rated Fair
Planetside 2 - rated Not Recommended
Prepar3D - rated Good
Sniper Elite V2 - rated Poor
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 - rated Poor
The Amazing Spider-Man - rated Not Recommended
Tiny Troopers - rated Fair
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD - rated Good
Total War Battles: SHOGUN - rated Good
Unmechanical - rated Good
War of the Roses rated Fair
World Rally Championship 3 rated Good
XCOM: Enemy Unknown rated Fair
Other Profile Updates 
Updated NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Counter-strike: Global Offensive
Added NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Cross Fire
Updated NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Darksides 2
Added NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Dragon Nest
Updated NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Guild Wars 2
Updated NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Mechwarrrior Online
Added NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for Meng San Guo
NVIDIA CUDA
Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit

NVIDIA SSAA
Added negative LOD adjustments for NVIDIA's full-screen sparse grid supersampling mode to improve image sharpness.

Additional Details 
Installs PhysX System Software 9.12.1031. This version fixes a bug that caused some applications including Unreal Tournament III, Trine, and Metro 2033 not to launch.
Installs HD Audio v1.3.18.0.
Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally! Some pretty decent gains there.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn, Nvidia's servers are over loaded, I get twice the speed downloading this from TPU, cheers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Finnaly!

Bta if you run the NVIDIA updater these drivers DO SHOW.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Now come on! They're just teasing us...


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bta if you run the NVIDIA updater these drivers DO SHOW.



That's exactly my point. These are not WHQL, yet they show up in NV updater and GeForce.com manual driver search. So they're misleadingly being distributed through stable channels, even through they're beta.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Dec 4, 2012)

So no new performance updates to the gtx 670's.  I guess they are optimized enough??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> That's exactly my point. These are not WHQL, yet they show up in NV updater and GeForce.com manual driver search. So they're misleadingly being distributed through stable channels, even through they're beta.



Confirmed. This is a little strange. They normally don't do this. Maybe they are not signed for Windows 8 but are for Windows 7? Its a reach I know. Ill try tonight and let you know.











Hilux SSRG said:


> So no new performance updates to the gtx 670's.  I guess they are optimized enough??



670/680 same thing man. 680 gains are 670 gains also.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> So no new performance updates to the gtx 670's.  I guess they are optimized enough??



Technically the same chip as in 680, so would be strange if it didn't apply to it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2012)

They are sure they'll get the WHQL approval from Windows so why wait? Today is launch day for Far Cry 3 in the US so I guess they're in a hurry.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> They are sure they'll get the WHQL approval from Windows so why wait? Today is launch day for Far Cry 3 in the US so I guess they're in a hurry.



That would be my guess too.  These are likely WHQL candidate drivers, and just haven't passed yet, but being that FC3 is coming out today they didn't want to wait to get them out for people to start using.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

As long as it's not tagged as a beta, I'm happy to run 'em


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2012)

The NVIDIA blog post talks about "WHQL-candidate driver", so it's no better than any other beta. The download page or changelog doesn't mention WHQL.

My guess is NVIDIA wanted to push this beta driver out for Far Cry 3, and to everyone, not only the people who click "beta" driver in the driver search.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2012)

Naito said:


> As long as it's not tagged as a beta, I'm happy to run 'em



If they're not WHQL signed, they're beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> The NVIDIA blog post talks about "WHQL-candidate driver", so it's no better than any other beta. The download page or changelog doesn't mention WHQL.
> 
> My guess is NVIDIA wanted to push this beta driver out for Far Cry 3, and to everyone, not only the people who click "beta" driver in the driver search.



They normally don't list beta drivers on NVIDIA updater. I hope this doesnt become a habit with them.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

A supposed 38% gain is pretty large optimization, so makes sense if they push them out early


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> If they're not WHQL signed, they're beta.



I really hate the fact they did this.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They normally don't list beta drivers on NVIDIA updater. I hope this doesnt become a habit with them.



To add to that, unsuspecting people with WHQL drivers are being prompted to update to a beta (by definition unstable) drivers by NV Update. NVIDIA is deliberately pushing unstable software by polluting its stable release channel.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 670/680 same thing man. 680 gains are 670 gains also.



Awesome, I was thinking that but wanted to check with you strangers who are in the know 

Those BF3 increases may have to be checked on by me!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> To add to that, unsuspecting people with WHQL drivers are being auto-updated to a beta (by definition unstable) drivers by NV Update. NVIDIA is deliberately pushing unstable software by polluting its stable release channel.



Yeah man. Thats not cool at all. Now Ill have to be super careful when updating through them. They are idiots for doing this. Kills confidence with them IMO.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> To add to that, unsuspecting people with WHQL drivers are being auto-updated to a beta (by definition unstable) drivers by NV Update. NVIDIA is deliberately pushing unstable software by polluting its stable release channel.



I have had no stability issues with Nvidia Beta drivers ever, now ATI/AMD drivers on the other hand gave my system occaisonal fits.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with MM, but surely in their eyes it's not a beta and, as Wizzard and others mentioned, was just rushed out without WHQL? Seems strange that it's in the stable release channel, but also isn't mentioned to be a beta by Nvidia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you update Bta? I have a feeling you did by mistake.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> My guess is NVIDIA wanted to push this beta driver out for Far Cry 3, and to everyone, not only the people who click "beta" driver in the driver search.



That's it. Plus they are delivering through update (which I never enable). They are pushing this driver by any means although not yet certified. Not a fair act, I agree.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> That's it. Plus they are delivering through update (which I never enable). They are pushing this driver by any means although not yet certified. Not a fair act, I agree.



Could it just be a mistake, or is there a major big/vulnerability that they have found and need the entire Nvidia populationg to test? Surely it's not just for FC3 or other games?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you update Bta? I have a feeling you did by mistake.



Yes, that's how I got the dxdiag screenshot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Yes, that's how I got the dxdiag screenshot.



Figured as much. Are you gonna roll back or let em ride? I would just let em ride and reinstall them when the are WQHL if I were you.

EDIT: If you go the the NVIDIA website they say they are "Certified".

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-310.70-driver.html


----------



## aayman_farzand (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't really care, brings big changes and can only help things. If there are any crashes then I'll definitely revert back, but Beta or WHQL tags don't mean anything to me. They are all equally "dangerous".


----------



## renz496 (Dec 4, 2012)

honestly i don't care much about the driver being WHQL or beta because from my personal experience even WHQL one can have problem. remember 301.24?


----------



## Zakin (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree, on both sides of the fence ATI and Nvidia had equal problems with beta and WHQL. If it says I should have a performance increase I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 4, 2012)

Do I just uninstall my current drivers, reboot and install these? Excuse my ignorance, I'm new to all this


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Do I just uninstall my current drivers, reboot and install these? Excuse my ignorance, I'm new to all this



Nope. Just run the installer and when you do select "clean install" and that will replace everything including the registry entries.

Edit: Just so you know these are not WHQL drivers. These are betas. Keep that in mind.


----------



## fredz77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not add sli profile for far cry3, fail nvidia


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

now labelled as beta

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-310.70-driver.html


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> now labelled as beta
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-310.70-driver.html



When you go to nvidia.com, drivers, and search for it it's still not marked as beta: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/53752


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> When you go to nvidia.com, drivers, and search for it it's still not marked as beta: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/53752




They are not WHQL it seems, but they are beyond beta.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 4, 2012)

Already on them, fine by me. I always install latest drivers be it WHQL, BETA or any other, I even go as far as using the once with modified inf specific to particular cards and the drivers always work very well even with the modified inf.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, I downloaded them in the morning, went out, I just got home and I see what's going on here. I did not see that one coming. So do I install them now or not>? I am on 306.97. I guess it doesn't matter that much- my card is 630M, so they don't say anything about it, except for the new version of the PhysiX software and some ambient occlusion profiles. Whatever 

Addon: As I watch the POll, most people don't have a problem with this practice. The 2nd and the 3rd answer pretty much mean we are OK with it.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 4, 2012)

They've also had great beta drivers and disastrous whql drivers ... the label means little, except for certain environments where on whql is "allowed".  Whql is just an approved beta driver.


----------



## KissSh0t (Dec 4, 2012)

These are not WHQL?? I was all ready to get them.. damn..

I've been waiting for WHQL for a reason, and Nvidia tries sneaking BETA's through as certified.. uuughhh//


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> When you go to nvidia.com, drivers, and search for it it's still not marked as beta: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/53752



They are now.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/53752


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 4, 2012)

this driver version is so LOL for me..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Small update. NVIDIA has since removed them from the auto updater in the application.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> To add to that, unsuspecting people with WHQL drivers are being prompted to update to a beta (by definition unstable) drivers by NV Update. NVIDIA is deliberately pushing unstable software by polluting its stable release channel.



Beta does not mean unstable by definition.  Beta means nothing more than a feature complete version that isn't considered a full release version.  Furthermore this would be considered a "Release Candidate", which is still a Beta, but considered the final version unless a significant bug is found.   In this case it just means it isn't WHQL certified.

There have been Betas that were more stable than WHQL releases, and vice versa.  WHQL is nothing more than an idiotic label.  It is made even more idiotic when you realize that nVidia does their own WHQL testing on their drivers(so they basically already know it passed).  They just submit the logs to Microsoft for final approval, which takes time, and probably why nVidia pushed this driver out before it was WHQL certified, because they wanted it out with FarCry 3, and they haven't gotten a response from Microsoft yet.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. Just run the installer and when you do select "clean install" and that will replace everything including the registry entries.



Clean install doesn't replace every registry entry, all it does is delete the different profiles you have setup in the control panel for different games.

At this point I just install the drivers over the old ones, their drivers do a great job of not stepping on toes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Beta does not mean unstable by definition.  Beta means nothing more than a feature complete version that isn't considered a full release version.  Furthermore this would be considered a "Release Candidate", which is still a Beta, but considered the final version unless a significant bug is found.   In this case it just means it isn't WHQL certified.
> 
> There have been Betas that were more stable than WHQL releases, and vice versa.  WHQL is nothing more than an idiotic label.  It is made even more idiotic when you realize that nVidia does their own WHQL testing on their drivers(so they basically already know it passed).  They just submit the logs to Microsoft for final approval, which takes time, and probably why nVidia pushed this driver out before it was WHQL certified, because they wanted it out with FarCry 3, and they haven't gotten a response from Microsoft yet.
> 
> ...



Nope, Wrong. Go watch the video on how it works on the nvdia site.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my fave storm in a teacup to date.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 4, 2012)

Installed and so far seem fine on everything apart from FIFA 13 which now CTD when loading. Will check more to see if it is just an issue my end. BF3 had about a 2-3fps increase in single player, I haven't even played multiplayer yet so couldn't comment.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 4, 2012)

This pretty much messed up the timing of every single custom and standard resolution on my secondary CRT:shadedshu


----------



## ThunderStorm (Dec 4, 2012)

It's beta now but the fact that nvidia had put up the driver as WHQL still remain evident. It is a basic business ethic and nVIDIA failed to show that for couple of times. Overall increase in performance is still welcome though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nope, Wrong. Go watch the video on how it works on the nvdia site.



I'm not sure what video you are talking about, but I've monitored the driver install, it doesn't delete all the registry values, it only deletes the values related to nview settings.  The rest are overwritten like a standard driver install.



ThunderStorm said:


> It's beta now but the fact that nvidia had put up the driver as WHQL still remain evident. It is a basic business ethic and nVIDIA failed to show that for couple of times. Over increase in performance is still welcome though.



They never labelled it as a WHQL driver.  The closest they got was calling it a WHQL-Release Candidate in their blog post.  And just because it shows up in the updater doesn't mean it is WHQL either, you find that the updater makes no mention that every driver it suggests will be WHQL.  There is a checkbox to include/exclude beta drivers, but when this driver was originally released they obviously didn't consider it a Beta.


----------



## aayman_farzand (Dec 4, 2012)

I got the notification through the panel and it said Beta. And ManuelG confirmed in G3D that this is going WHQL next week.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 5, 2012)

Jesus, ANOTHER UPDATE?! Well at least Nvidia seems to be quickly fixing bugs with new drivers compared to what they used to do where it was almost 3 months on some occasions between update releases.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 5, 2012)

They say the WHQL version will be out next week. If you find bugs file reports (they read those,) don't just complain on forums. If you must complain on a forum do it on nvidia's and provide your system info and someone might file a report for you. This is how your bugs get fixed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> They say the WHQL version will be out next week. If you find bugs file reports (they read those,) don't just complain on forums. If you must complain on a forum do it on nvidia's and provide your system info and someone might file a report for you. This is how your bugs get fixed.



Exactly.  The fact is that nVidia does the WHQL testing themselves and just submits the results to Microsoft for approval.  If they are going WHQL next week, it must take at least a week for Microsoft to approve the reuslts, which obviously wasn't soon enough considering the performance improvements in this driver.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Exactly.  The fact is that nVidia does the WHQL testing themselves and just submits the results to Microsoft for approval.  If they are going WHQL next week, it must take at least a week for Microsoft to approve the reuslts, which obviously wasn't soon enough considering the performance improvements in this driver.



They are the exact same performance improvements as the 310.64 BETA drivers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are the exact same performance improvements as the 310.64 BETA drivers.



Yes, but this is the version that will be WHQL certified.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are the exact same performance improvements as the 310.64 BETA drivers.



Nah there was at least one change:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039387529&postcount=12

"This version has better performance than 310.64 for HDAO in Far Cry 3"


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 5, 2012)

Tech Spot Far Cry 3 Performance test using these drivers.

http://www.techspot.com/review/615-far-cry-3-performance/


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 5, 2012)

Fluffmeister said:


> Tech Spot Far Cry 3 Performance test using these drivers.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/615-far-cry-3-performance/



Look at how the poor AMD-FX struggling with a game which is clearly GPU-limited with an IB CPU. All the money you save by going for a cheaper CPU is burned away in electricity bills and digested in the form of noise and heat. 
I wish for a real competition on the CPU field, AMD please:shadedshu


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 5, 2012)

well gotta update


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> They are sure they'll get the WHQL approval from Windows so why wait? Today is launch day for Far Cry 3 in the US so I guess they're in a hurry.



^^This. Next week this driver will get WHQL certificate, then why wait? This driver finally have fixed BF3 crashing and it was released on same day with BF3 Aftermath DLC. Thank you Nvidia for doing so and i give no f*** if the file-name contains WHQL prefix or not.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't mind Nvidia outing a quick driver update to fix performance issues on a new release, I commend them for the support.  Those WHQL drivers always looked shady to me, I'm a BETA man through and through.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Look at how the poor AMD-FX struggling with a game which is clearly GPU-limited with an IB CPU. All the money you save by going for a cheaper CPU is burned away in electricity bills and digested in the form of noise and heat.
> I wish for a real competition on the CPU field, AMD please:shadedshu



You have to realize that they were doing a straight clock for clock comparison.  However, the FX-8350 is clocked much higher out of the box than the 3770k.  If you compare stock clocks for both you are only loosing 6FPS by going with the FX-8350, it isn't exactly struggling behind a CPU that costs $100+ more.  And heck, going with the FX-6300 would save $180 and you'd only loose 12FPS.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 5, 2012)

The 310.70 have turned out to be worth something after all, those who have mixed reactions about it should reconsider, as it appears to be better in Far Cry 3 which is AMD's Gaming Evolved title i don't care for the game in fact i don't like that game at all but it's good to know the drivers are worth the update for those who were hesitant,

From Techspot: http://www.techspot.com/review/615-far-cry-3-performance/page7.html



> Final Thoughts
> 
> Both AMD and Nvidia have been working hard to show their graphics cards in the best possible light when playing Far Cry 3, with both camps releasing many performance-related driver updates in recent weeks. Naturally, we used the most recent versions -- Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11 and GeForce 310.70 -- in our benchmarks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

FWIW works great here on my aging GTX 480 up from 306 something or other (though I don't have any benches).


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 5, 2012)

Since I do not use the nVIDIA updater, I could not care less...


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, is this for real? 

"*Negative LOD Bias Clamp:* Negative LOD bias clamp for DirectX applications is not supported on Fermi-based GPUs and later."  (chapter2-page7)


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/54625

They re-released 310.70. Now (Mon Dec 17) it's whql


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

Drone said:


> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/54625
> 
> They re-released 310.70. Now (Mon Dec 17) it's whql



Thanks. Still not in the update however.


----------



## KissSh0t (Dec 17, 2012)

Running Nvidia update from version 306.97 shows no new drivers are available : /


----------



## xorbe (Dec 17, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> Running Nvidia update from version 306.97 shows no new drivers are available : /



If only there was some place to manually download them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2012)

The WHQL has not released yet. If you look on Nvidias site and SEARCH ALL DRIVERS its still the 370.10 beta driver that shows up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The WHQL has not released yet. If you look on Nvidias site and SEARCH ALL DRIVERS its still the 370.10 beta driver that shows up.



Um no. I just did a search and mine says 310.70 WHQL Dec. 17th. You must have a different interweb than me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay, Now its there showing as WHQL. Sweet updating now.


----------



## KissSh0t (Dec 18, 2012)

Otay.. Rerun Nvidia update now shows the new WHQL drivers~

TheMailMan78 is correct.. dated 17/12/2012


----------

